# 52 Duracraft Sportsman restoration.



## m casey stock (May 1, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I just purchased an aluminum 14 ft. runabout. Why? I don't know, I just like the way it looks, not like I really needed another boat, or something else to tinker with. Anyway, there is not one thing on the rig that identifies who made it or when. After spending all weekend searching the internet I have yet to find one that looks like this one to the point I could say "That's it! it's a 19?? model Something something" I was hoping that someone on here would see it and be able to fill in the ? marks and the "something somethings" I was able find several good sites that had 100's of pictures of many popular models from manufactures in the 50's and 60's but not many from the 40's back. I really don't think it is any newer than the 60's. I know that it used have a windshield and the bow cover has been shortened and the dash mover forward (which I plan on correcting) other than that it looks to be original although missing a few things. Oh yea, under the blue spray paint, is cracked oil base? red and white paint, red on bottom and top and white down the sides. Okay....looked through all the theclassicboathouse pictures, Fiberglassics.com Aluminum pictures, https://www.ultimate.com/aerocraft-boats/ pictures as well as iBoats restoration pictures and still no matches, I really loved looking at all the cool boats. I'm beginning to think I must have something pretty rare. I don't believe it to be home made or even a kit because the welds and rivet work are way too nice as well as the design being pretty complex. What I find most different is the transom design, I've yet to see one that the side rails (gunwales) swoop and curve all the way to the motor mounting pad, the side rails hang over the sides of the boat a couple of inches. The transom is also welded/brazed in place not riveted which steers me away from the 50's and 60's Aerocrafts that I have seen but could still be an older one if they built any before the 50's. Some very unique design characteristics on this boat. I'm still searching for a source that gets into the really old aluminum boats, I don't know how far back the manufacturing of aluminum runabouts goes? Thanks in advance for any info. any of you can give, it will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Casey


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to TinBoats


I have no idea but it does look neat


----------



## m casey stock (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, Glad to be here! 8)


----------



## Bigkat650 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!

I am no initial help, but this webpage may be a help for you.

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Main_Page

Good Luck!


----------



## m casey stock (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, looked all those over, still no close matches  Someone out there is bound to know what this boats manufacture is. I'm leaning toward Feathercraft, but haven't found a match close enough to make that call either.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 2, 2012)

I don't believe it is a Feathercraft but It wouldn't be the first time I'm wrong. It might be helpful to go over to their forum and ask since they mess with old tins. That would be my best advice. 

They just switched over to a new forum so don't be discouraged by post counts. Good luck.

https://www.feathercraft.net/forums.html


----------



## BloodStone (May 2, 2012)

*Ask Bassboy1. For only being 19, that young man is one knowledgeable son-of-a-gun!
And... :WELCOME:*


----------



## m casey stock (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I'm determined to find the maker [-o<


----------



## Firescooby (May 2, 2012)

Blue Star?


----------



## m casey stock (May 2, 2012)

Firescooby said:


> Blue Star?



Do you know where I can find pictures of older Blue stars I can compair it to? I would really like to see another one like it with everything intact so I can restore it correctly.


----------



## m casey stock (May 23, 2012)

Hey Guys, I did find that this is a Duracraft, but I don't know the exact date or the hull style name (if it even has one) thanks for all the help in getting to this point. Still need help with pictures of any old Duracrafts that have been restored, so I'll know how to put mine back together.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 3, 2012)

Update 08/02/12

It seems to be an early 50's Duracraft Sportsman. I talked to Kim Ward (son of one of Duracraft founders) and he told me it was a Sportsman model and wasn't sure the date, but that my serial# was old. I wonder if any of you guys have serial #'s you would be willing to share that know you build year, that way I can compare it to mine and maybe get more exact on my date. I found a # stamped in the port side about a third of the way down just under the gunwale, Mr. Ward said that is my serial #.

I've also started stripping the many layers of paint, and thought Y'all might want some pictures, so here goes.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm actually further along than this, I just stopped and took pictures to save the original paint scheme for future reference. I'm not repainting it red and white, but I might incorporate some of the original designs in the new paint job.


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, I know it's been a while, but life seems to do that at times. I've working a little more on stripping the Duracraft and thought you guys might want to see a few updated pictures.


----------



## rabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

A very pretty boat. Classic styling.
A Captain's suit and a blonde.


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, I already have the blonde :wink: Here are a few more updated pics, will soon put some paint back on it!


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Dec 13, 2012)

What did you use and how did you do it, to get the bare metal bright finish?


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 14, 2012)

I used paint stripper (aircraft gel in a gallon can, from most auto parts stores) after the bulk of the paint was gone I used spray can paint stripper (again aircraft from the same parts store) with a red scotch bright pad (wearing rubber gloves of course) to work the last little bit, keeping my strokes all in the same direction. Looks good like it is, but I'm thinking about polishing it even further with a buffing wheel. might show too many of the little dings and imperfections to suit me, but if that happens I can always dull it back down with a little acetone.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome! Will be watching this one, going to look at a 1958 Resorter when I make it in from work with the same intent! Old School.
Just wish I had your work space!!!


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool, can't wait to see some pictures. And yes the work space is nice, I run my business out of this space too, so that helps with the expense of having it.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of what I am going to look at and if we can settle on a price bring home.


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks good! The old Johnson on the back will be cool if it comes with it. Hope you can work out a price.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 14, 2012)

It is also a 1958 model 30HP Evinrude and yes package deal. Just out of curiosity what would you be willing to spend on something like this?


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 17, 2012)

RAMROD said:


> It is also a 1958 model 30HP Evinrude and yes package deal. Just out of curiosity what would you be willing to spend on something like this?



Hard to say, I can be a sucker when it comes to something I really like. I find myself not buying all sorts of things that are really a good buy because I just don't have a liking for the item, even if there is money to be made on a turn around, I just don't want to fool with it. I gave $500.00 for mine with no motor, but a good trailer with new wheels and tires, I read some threads that they only gave a couple hundred with a motor, some running, some not. I paid $600 for a nice late 80's 25hp Johnson that needs a fuel pump diaphragm and is pull start (should have held out for the electric start because I have seen a number out there for the same price) so for my base setup I put out $1,100.00 way too much probably, but I have not seen another aluminum runabout that I like the lines on as well as I do the one I have and I have yet to see another one around here at all, for sale or otherwise, so did I really do bad? I do always work the asking price down some, so whatever the guy is asking, I would try to work him some on that, but if you really like the boat then it really doesn't matter that much if it makes you happy.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks!
Like it and bought it for $700 so very happy with price! Will start my own restore thread sometime tonight. It will be a long term thing as I have plenty of boats to fish from so will take my sweet time with my new toy! Best thing is wife likes it just as much as I do!


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal to me, can't wait to see more pictures and watch your progress. I'm soooooo ready to get the paint on the bottom of mine so I can get back to "fixin" on the top side.


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, update on progress. The bottom is painted and she's back on the trailer. I'm now in the process of repairing the chopped enclosed bow.


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 21, 2013)

Process on the repairs to the bow.


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought those were just brackets on the ends of the shortened dash and figured I would have to manufacture something to lengthen the dash so I could move it back to the original place. I was prepared for a lot of measuring and test fitting. But....after removal, I realized that the "brackets" are actually the pieces that were cut off and they just flipped them around to the opposite ends and used them as brackets. Luck me!!


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 21, 2013)

I cut some scabs for the rear out of the same gauge aluminum and riveted the ends back on. I then used aluminum body filler to smooth out and fill in the gaps left from the material lost during the chop job. Looks pretty good so far, and the test fit is perfect. All I need to do is slick it on out.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome! Looking good!


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks man, I'm having fun with it!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 23, 2013)

It's looking great. I've been thinking about trying to find a nice old runabout. Saw a couple I liked but they had trailer issues.


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 23, 2013)

rabbit said:


> It's looking great. I've been thinking about trying to find a nice old runabout. Saw a couple I liked but they had trailer issues.


What are you looking for? I also have a 60 something Lamar craft 15ft glasser with a 58 lark 35 hanging on the rear. Nice little trailer too. Needs work, but could be real nice. If interested, P.M. me and I can give more details.


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 28, 2013)

Bow cap repair is getting close, pretty happy with the fit. I also started playing with ideas for the top color. That is Bahama blue on the dash with extra metallic in the clear coat (can't really see it in the picture) it's a little darker than I originally visioned, but i think I like it.


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay, time for a little update and a few pictures. I stay busy with other projects too, especially this time of year, but I have been working on my little Jewel. I found some windshield brackets on ebay that suited me well and they look like they were meant to be on the boat (at least to me anyway) payed too much for them, but not as much as the guy did for the next set that came up LOL so I guess I really did okay. I've got them mounted and a pattern board cut for the plexiglass windshield.





I've also been working on a floor in the mid section between the two bench seats. I wont be putting one up front because you can't stand there anyway and I like the extra leg room, as for the rear, I'm not sure what I'm going to do back there, but I'm not thinking floor as much as I am brackets to hold the fuel cell and the battery in place. I plan to cover the floor with a tight loop carpet, gray in color to match the inside paint.


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 27, 2013)

Anybody ever used any of this?


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 27, 2013)

m casey stock said:


> Anybody ever used any of this?



I used Tempo Zinc Phosphate on mine, I would have tried that Rustoleum but never found it on the shelf anywhere near me. The Rustoleum is cheaper per can than what I used for more of it (12 oz vs 15 oz), if that helps influence your decision (I just was trying to stay away from shipping and or using Dupont Variprime $$$$$$). Be prepared to wear out your thumb, get one of those rattle can grip attachments. I used around 7-8 cans of the 12 oz on a 14 ft V-bottom. Did inside lightly and outside completely.

Cool build looking great! :beer:


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info. and the compliment. I used some different SE primer (did not say that it was specifically for aluminum) on the bottom because there was still a fair amount of paint left on the aluminum with only spots here and there down to the bare aluminum. The top being mostly clean aluminum I want to be sure to have good adhesion, so the fact that is has "aluminum primer, for use on bare aluminum" printed nice and big on the can, sounds good to me.


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, I know this is a car and NOT a boat, but this is the best I could come up with to show what the top color SHOULD be on my Duracraft when its painted. Time will tell. The paint chip looked like it had a little more green in it and the liquid in the can looks a lot darker, but I know from experience that until it's on the metal and in the sun, it's just too hard to predict when it comes to pearls and metallics.


Pretty close


----------



## m casey stock (May 4, 2013)

Something exciting happened today.....PAINT!!!!!


----------



## bigwave (May 4, 2013)

Awesome.....I will have one of these someday....I love the old runabout's.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 4, 2013)

Wow, nice paint! I love the colour, keeps it in the time period, very authentic looking. Cant wait to see her finished


----------



## m casey stock (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys, now to polish the sides and put all the pretties back on.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful paint, looks awesome. Will be anxious to see the chrome and such back on her! =D>


----------



## m casey stock (May 5, 2013)

DOBSONFLY said:


> Beautiful paint, looks awesome. Will be anxious to see the chrome and such back on her! =D>



I'm sure it won't take me long,LOL I have this pile of polished and cleaned up stuff in my office that has just been patiently waiting. Some brass some aluminum some chrome. I know the chrome and aluminum will look fine, I hope the brass does.


----------



## m casey stock (May 6, 2013)

Hey, any of you guys personally used the clear Shark Hide sealer after polishing? I'm wondering how it holds up. I've seen several videos on it and read articles but I don't know anyone in person that has used it.


----------



## m casey stock (May 9, 2013)

Been doing a little hand rubbing on the sides, I'm trying to decide if I want to go all the way with the chrome look or stop where I'm at with the "new" aluminum look. I'm pretty darn happy with the way it is right now. My plans are to use this boat and have fun on the water as much as I can. I figure at this point I can get the Mothers out at the end of each Summer (or anytime in the off season) and give it a good polish and be ready for the next boating season without much effort.


Here's a shot of my Jetson style stern light


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 9, 2013)

Don't change a thing, this is perfect. The natural luster you have got it to now is awesome combined with the other pieces adds perfect contrast. I love it. :mrgreen: envious!


----------



## m casey stock (May 9, 2013)

thanks, that is what I'm going to do. I still have the whole other side to do, so it's back to work. It's getting so close I can feel the water spray LOL :lol:


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 10, 2013)

What are you going to push this with? Tell me you got a big old classic Merc to put on!


----------



## m casey stock (May 10, 2013)

LOL, it's only rated for a 25hp, so I guess it shouldn't be a "big" anything. I do have a 58 Evinrude Lark 35 I'm thinking about, but when I first bought the boat I wasn't thinking "classic" so I rustled up an 88 Johnson 25hp (30hp by classic standards) for it. I may use the 25hp for everyday fun and hang the 35hp on it if I decide to show it. My son has a 14ft 60ish model Mckenzie runabout with an 82 Johnson 25hp (rated at the crank, so a 20hp by today's standards) anyway it goes plenty fast with that hanging off the back so I figure performance wise I should do just fine with the 25hp. I do have a 150hp Merc on my center console if that makes you feel any better LOL :LOL2:


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 10, 2013)

Shoot I figured it was rated higher than that, but either way sounds like it should scoot along okay!


----------



## PSG-1 (May 10, 2013)

m casey stock said:


> Been doing a little hand rubbing on the sides, I'm trying to decide if I want to go all the way with the chrome look or stop where I'm at with the "new" aluminum look. I'm pretty darn happy with the way it is right now. My plans are to use this boat and have fun on the water as much as I can. I figure at this point I can get the Mothers out at the end of each Summer (or anytime in the off season) and give it a good polish and be ready for the next boating season without much effort.
> View attachment 1
> 
> Here's a shot of my Jetson style stern light




Great looking boat! How in the heck do you get the aluminum to shine like that? :?:


----------



## bobberboy (May 10, 2013)

Oh,baby! Time I got back to work on mine.


----------



## m casey stock (May 12, 2013)

PSG-1 said:


> m casey stock said:
> 
> 
> > Been doing a little hand rubbing on the sides, I'm trying to decide if I want to go all the way with the chrome look or stop where I'm at with the "new" aluminum look. I'm pretty darn happy with the way it is right now. My plans are to use this boat and have fun on the water as much as I can. I figure at this point I can get the Mothers out at the end of each Summer (or anytime in the off season) and give it a good polish and be ready for the next boating season without much effort.
> ...



I cleaned it with aircraft paint stripper and a green scotch-brite pad and started rubbing and polishing with Mothers aluminum polish, mostly by hand. Others have polished their boats in a different manner with great results, sanding with fine sand paper and buffing with different polishes, I tried this method and got better results polishing by hand. It's tough work, I won't deny that, but I'm happy with how it has turned out. Wax on wax off, over and over LOL  until it shines like a new penny.


----------



## m casey stock (May 12, 2013)

bobberboy said:


> Oh,baby! Time I got back to work on mine.



LOL thanks man :mrgreen:


----------



## wingsnhammers (May 12, 2013)

That boat looks great! I've been interested in those old school runabouts for a while. I'm thinking I may try to find one to fix up at some point. They are just so cool. lol. You have done a killer job on yours!


----------



## m casey stock (May 12, 2013)

wingsnhammers said:


> That boat looks great! I've been interested in those old school runabouts for a while. I'm thinking I may try to find one to fix up at some point. They are just so cool. lol. You have done a killer job on yours!


Thanks for the compliment. Yea, I never even thought about one of these old aluminum runabouts, not sure I even knew they existed until a year ago. I was driving along on one of my usual routes and saw this boat up on a hill for sale. I bet I drove by it for at least two weeks. I kept thinking that it looked kinda cool, but just didn't have time to stop. Finally one Saturday I stopped and the more I looked at it the more I got hooked. I thought it was just some old open top pond boat but when I got up level to where I could see over the sides and that it had a covered bow and then noticed it had pulleys and guides for steering I knew I was not leaving without it. I did hold my excitement long enough to successfully lower the price from his original $950.00 asking price :mrgreen:


----------



## m casey stock (May 19, 2013)

looking for a the small pole that goes in the hole of my bow light that a flag would be attached to. Anybody know of a site that sells reproductions?


----------



## m casey stock (May 20, 2013)

Steering installed






installed some of the pretties


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 20, 2013)

:beer: looking awesome! Considered making your own flag pole replacement? What size is the bore that is in the bow light?


----------



## m casey stock (May 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315439#p315439 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Today, 21:08[/url]"]:beer: looking awesome! Considered making your own flag pole replacement? What size is the bore that is in the bow light?


Yea, actually have thought about it. The local building supply store has wooden dowels up to 1" in diameter and I'm seriously thinking about swiping the wooden knob off my charcoal grill LOL :shock:


----------



## m casey stock (May 23, 2013)

Hey Folks, I'm looking for the center cap that goes on my steering wheel. I've discovered that it is a Nautalloy Steering Wheel from 1959. I knew it was not original to the boat, although it was part of the purchase deal. I do like it better than the original for a couple of reasons, one, it just plain looks better and two, I'm a big guy and the way it mounts gives me more room under the steering wheel. Anyway, I would love to find an original center cap for it. Here's a couple pictures.




Maybe someone has seen or has one for sale.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 24, 2013)

Yeah heck looks like you can buy a new setup for under $20.... :lol: hope you are able to locate one.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 1, 2013)

My windshield got finished Friday! If you remember, I made a patten from a piece of flexible wall board. I sent that pattern to a glass co. in town and they cut and finished the edges using my pattern. I was going to do this myself, but they did it for $58.85. I could not even get a scrap piece of 1/4 tented plexiglass for that, so it was the best thing to do. Here's how it turned out.
















Okay, I'm sure some of you noticed that RED knob, and yes I now have my controls reworked and installed. I took the little simplex apart and bead blasted the housing (after taping up the name plate) and shifter handles, painted the knobs and just put clear on the housing. Then lubed everything up good and put it all back together. Works as smooth as a new one, cables and all!







I also took these shots because I just thought it was a neat angle. One shot really shows the inward rake of the gunnels towards the inside as it gets close to the transom. That's one reason why I like this little boat so much, and why, even though I need another boat like the proverbial hole in the head, I'd love to add a Feather Craft to my fleet.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2013)

That is one nice looking old boat!


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 2, 2013)

Time for the wiring of the lights, ignition switch and solenoid box. I've been trying to change the flywheel on my little 88 Johnson 25hp to an electric start flywheel with the ring gear. Can't get the original one off. Any tricks you guys can think of? I've soaked the shaft with BP Blaster for a week and bumped the end of my puller with a hammer and it will not budge. I was told not to use heat due to the electronics under and around the flywheel.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 4, 2013)

When I worked at Fastenal, I recall this product by CRC came out. 

https://www.fastenal.com/web/produc...earch&rfqXref=&rfqKeyword=&rfqId=&rfqLineId=
 

You can get a better price at your local wally, HD, or favorite auto parts place unless you are on account with the blue group.

I never have tried it yet but have always wondered how well it would work. Also is it the ring gear that is stuck or the flywheel to the crank? :?


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 4, 2013)

I am still hooked on your build this is a classic I love it!


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317269#p317269 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Yesterday, 23:09[/url]"]When I worked at Fastenal, I recall this product by CRC came out.
> 
> https://www.fastenal.com/web/produc...earch&rfqXref=&rfqKeyword=&rfqId=&rfqLineId=
> 
> ...



I'm willing to try any product that might turn it loose, so thanks for the tip. It is the flywheel to the crank that is stuck, it doesn't have a ring gear, YET! LOL  There is no place for a ring gear on this flywheel, so I purchased a flywheel with the ring gear on it thinking it would be a simple swap. Oh well on that. I tried prying up on the flywheel with a bar while the puller was installed and at the same time bumping the end of the puller bolt with a hammer (I had to have help with this, I'm good, but not that good LOL too few hands for all that) anyway, this thing just won't budge! I'm thinking about drilling some holes close to the crankshaft on both sides of the flywheel and then trying to crack the flywheel with a chisel to loosen it's grip some. I really don't care if I trash the old flywheel because if I ever wind up needing one without a ring gear on it (or even a place for a ring gear on it) I can pick up another one pretty cheep on E-Bay.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317272#p317272 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Yesterday, 23:36[/url]"]I am still hooked on your build this is a classic I love it!



Thanks Man!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 4, 2013)

Right on sounds like a good plan on drilling out a few reliefs.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, finally got it! WooHoo!!! after braking several 1/4" bolts I drilled out the holes and re-tapped to 5/16" I was then able to put full force of my 1/2" drive impact wrench on the puller and tap the edges of the flywheel, just hard enough to "ring it's bell" with all this pressure applied and it finally popped loose! Electric start coming soon :mrgreen:


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 9, 2013)

=D> good work, have a cold one for me!


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318070#p318070 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Today, 15:39[/url]"]=D> good work, have a cold one for me!


[x] LIKE


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 25, 2013)

You may have inspired me, I found a 1961 Arkansas Traveler Runabout with a trailer for the right price.... guy I work with has this with the original title to both the trailer and the boat. His dad bought them new in 1961, and my coworker is in his 60s now. Told me he and his brother would ski behind this until they were out of high school.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320183#p320183 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Today, 20:58[/url]"]You may have inspired me, I found a 1961 Arkansas Traveler Runabout with a trailer for the right price.... guy I work with has this with the original title to both the trailer and the boat. His dad bought them new in 1961, and my coworker is in his 60s now. Told me he and his brother would ski behind this until they were out of high school.


Wow, thats a nice one! A/Ts are great, well built boats. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 26, 2013)

Likewise with your build... how is the motor project coming along?


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 26, 2013)

Man, let me tell you....The boat sits in the corner of my shop where I make my living, so I see it most everyday. I have been so busy with "money making" work, that I have not been able to do much to it. I did cut a piece of aluminum for the backrest of the front bench that will have vinyl covered padding. I also purchased an impeller and fuel pump repair kit for the motor, but haven't had time to install them. As for the electric start, I'm still trying to round up the starter bracket at a decent price. I plan on buying a new starter. The relay and wiring are things that are common around the shop so they won't be a problem. The bracket is the hold up on that. Oh.... and I hung my Duracraft pennant flag.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 28, 2013)

What was the paint you use on the inside? Picking up the 1961 A/T in the morning!!!


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 28, 2013)

Duplicolor trunk splatter paint (Grey) from most any parts store chains. It looked like what was original to the boat. I have also restored classic cars in the past so I recognized the look and feel right off the bat. It would make since that they would have used it inside open boats because they would have seen it in their car trunks and seen first hand the durability. It is what just about all car manufactures used back then and is extremely durable. Just be sure to get all dirt and oils cleaned off and it will stick great and it dries really hard. I even used it on the dash.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah looks great on it, and prime or no prime? I got mine picked up today by the way!


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to more pictures of yours! I did not use a primer because there was already a solid coat in it. I just wanted to freshin' it up. Washed it out good, just a little bit of Dawn to help cut the dirt, not too soapy, then let it air dray in the shop for a couple days. I wiped down the surface with acetone to be sure it didn't have any oils left behind to keep it from sticking then blew it out with the air hose. I did put primer on the dash since I had taken it down to bare aluminum, used the same primer I used on the hull.


----------



## Wigley89 (Jun 29, 2013)

About to start in on the same boat with my dad. The boat has been in the family since 1955 and was used up to the mid 90's where it was just forgotten. Glad to see this post it's given me some insight.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320620#p320620 said:


> Wigley89 » Yesterday, 18:04[/url]"]About to start in on the same boat with my dad. The boat has been in the family since 1955 and was used up to the mid 90's where it was just forgotten. Glad to see this post it's given me some insight.


Hey, 
That's great, can't wait to see more pictures! Did your family buy it new? I guess if you looked at all my pictures you saw that mine originally had the same paint scheme. That's just too cool. Please post plenty of pictures before you start, and of course, as you move along with the restore.


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 10, 2013)

No new pictures to post, but I wanted to give an update on progress. I been working on my power plant, just basic stuff like water pump impeller, new seal behind the prop. and changing the foot oil. This is a little 1988 25hp Johnson that should push the DuraCraft just fine. The boat is only rated for a 25hp rated at the crank anyway and this year model is rated at the prop, so it's a little overrated anyway. As previously mentioned, I installed a flywheel with a ring gear for a starter to convert it to electric start. I'm looking for the starter bracket if anyone has a mid 80's to mid 90's 20hp to 35hp that they are scrapping out. Anyway, that's about it for now!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jul 10, 2013)

8) Sounds great, thanks for the update! :beer:


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm torn...
This



Or this (cleaned up and repainted of course)



or maybe this



This is what I'm really thinking about



Of course it's a lot easier to make this mod. on the computer LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep like the last one!


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321835#p321835 said:


> m casey stock » 10 Jul 2013, 09:59[/url]"] As previously mentioned, I installed a flywheel with a ring gear for a starter to convert it to electric start. I'm looking for the starter bracket if anyone has a mid 80's to mid 90's 20hp to 35hp that they are scrapping out. Anyway, that's about it for now!



Here check this out:
https://houston.craigslist.org/spo/3881625176.html
Its not to far from me so if I could help pm me.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jul 15, 2013)

I am a fan of photo 2 and photo 4, and down to it 4 over 2. I think they compliment the style better and are more period correct. That being said I wouldn't be disappointed seeing any of them on her! :wink:


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jul 27, 2013)

Watching some windshield brackets on ebay right now same as yours I believe. UPD plastics will make me a window but they were definitely proud of them... where did you get your tinted plexy and how thick did you use?


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323857#p323857 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Today, 15:28[/url]"]Watching some windshield brackets on ebay right now same as yours I believe. UPD plastics will make me a window but they were definitely proud of them... where did you get your tinted plexy and how thick did you use?



A local glass company had it in stock and used my pattern to cut by. It's 1/4'", as thick as would fit in the grooves in the brackets.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 16, 2013)

UPDATE!!! I haven't had time to do anything to my boat in a month and it's about to kill me!!!! Uuuuugggggggg  maybe soon [-o<


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Sep 6, 2013)

Likewise... I am guessing mine will evolve into a winter and next year project.


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, I have some old friends out there that haven't posted any progress! I understand that I am one of them, but I'm starting things off so I expect to see some new pictures from you all too!

I have been busy, the wiring is complete and neatly tucked away, ignition switch, horn button (although I have not found a place I like to mount my vintage trumpet horn, so the wiring is just stubbed and tucked away for now) lighting switch and safety kill switch are all installed. 88 Johnson 25 mounted to the rear with the electric start modification completed (yes the pull rope still works) I had to modify the cowl base plate to make the throttle work, but I think it turned out nicely. The battery box, relay box and fuel tank are all installed and I just mounted a fire extinguisher behind the front seat back. The seat cushions are being made but I just couldn't wait for them to take pictures and post an update (it will give me something to post later on) Anyway enough of my rattling on, here are the pictures!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 1, 2013)

All I can say is Wow! That is one sweet looking boat.


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333529#p333529 said:


> lucescoflathead » Today, 08:07[/url]"]All I can say is Wow! That is one sweet looking boat.


Thanks Man. I had never seen the boat with a motor on it and have owned it close to a couple years now. I know it needs to have one, but I had kinda gotten used to it without one so I'm having to adjust to it sticking up back there. To me it messes with the lines. I guess that's why those old inboards look so sleek.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Nov 6, 2013)

=D> 

Top notch clean quality craftsmanship. Again your build inspired me greatly. Speaking of which it, will be waiting until after our Kansas winter for me to start back on again. 8)


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333833#p333833 said:


> DOBSONFLY » 06 Nov 2013, 00:21[/url]"]=D>
> 
> Top notch clean quality craftsmanship. Again your build inspired me greatly. Speaking of which it, will be waiting until after our Kansas winter for me to start back on again. 8)



Thanks again, I look forward to updates on your progress come Spring.


----------



## surfman (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty spiffy for sure, have you put it in the water yet? How fast does it run?


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 15, 2013)

_Wow I just happen upon this thread,

I'm really glad I did, that thing is beautiful....................................... =D> _


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334533#p334533 said:


> surfman » Today, 12:23[/url]"]Pretty spiffy for sure, have you put it in the water yet? How fast does it run?



Just finishing things up and the weather turned to mess, haven't had a decent weekend to make a splash. No idea on the speed, but I really just have cruising around in mind so as long as it runs as it should, I'm really not worried about a super fast top speed, but I'll be sure to post it once I make the test run.


----------



## m casey stock (Nov 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334539#p334539 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 14:06[/url]"]_Wow I just happen upon this thread,
> 
> I'm really glad I did, that thing is beautiful....................................... =D> _



Thanks, been two years of work, a labor of love.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334571#p334571 said:


> m casey stock » 15 Nov 2013, 23:25[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334539#p334539 said:
> ...




_Understood.................................................. :mrgreen: 

December 4th will be the one year anniversary of my first post of my Lowe rebuild thread, also a labor of love........................ :mrgreen: _


----------



## m casey stock (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm having withdrawals LOL not much going on now that the weather has changed, but I am still piddling. Here are a few pictures of my latest progress.













Carpet glued down on center floor section and everything mounted in place in the rear (fuel, battery, and a battery powered paddle if the need arises :wink: )


----------



## m casey stock (Jan 27, 2014)

Waiting on Spring.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 29, 2014)

I was waiting to post the finishing touches of my interior along with the "SPLASH" but I can't seem to get the timing right for the splash, so I decided to go ahead and post the interior pictures and hopefully the splash won't be too far behind.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 30, 2014)

What an amazing job. Way to go!


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364896#p364896 said:


> bobberboy » Today, 08:05[/url]"]What an amazing job. Way to go!



Thanks  it's not perfect, but it's a lot better than it was when I got it.


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 14, 2015)

Lets see if I can quietly slip this update out there.





interior pictures


Gas in the tank for the first time


----------



## CMOS (Apr 14, 2015)

Simply magnificent!

Well, how does she drive!?

CMOS


----------



## m casey stock (Apr 14, 2015)

CMOS said:


> Simply magnificent!
> 
> Well, how does she drive!?
> 
> CMOS



She drives great. It still amazes me how small the boat looks from the outside but how roomy it feels when sitting inside. I turned on the GPS speedometer app. on my phone (checked it against my vehicle speedometer and my Garmin and its spot on compared to those) and got a reading of 27 MPH before the Wifie started acting nervous. The throttle was wide open but the lake had a chop to it and it had just reached the 27 MPH when I backed off. That's actually pretty good for a little 25hp but I think 30MPH is doable on a calm day and maybe even faster if I played with the trim a bit. I built this as a little up river cruiser so I'm not really worried about trying to squeeze max MPH out of it. The old cable and pulley steering also did just fine. I figured it would have some slop to it, but that was not the case, when I turned the wheel, it turned. The stationary motor caused me to not be able to get as close to the bank as I wanted, I'm used to power tilt, so I may be looking into adding that at some point.


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 6, 2015)

More fun on the water with the new Bimini top added.


----------



## Rib (Aug 11, 2015)

Your boat is amazing. Very nice work.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm going to upgrade my remarks to "Oh Baby!"


----------



## m casey stock (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks again Guys


----------

